# When deciding to forgive and forget



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

We must realize the implications, the affair is one of lifes most imitmate excitement wheter male or female. Its trully a taste of the forbidden so addiction is an issue.

Here is a post from a fellow to whom placed spyware in his systems to monitor wife. Please read it carefully, it contains many hidden messages of human traits.

This gent was 1 step away from the unforgivable instead took out the wife belongings and burnt them and placed her on the sidewalk, she today is much like my ex will pay for the rest of her life.

He is happy content in a new relationship, and she is less than society standards.

Hi 
I want to see you. My husband would be extremely hurt if he knew this. I do love him. We do have a good marriage especially considering the stuff we contend with. 
I still want to see you. 
If you do not have a functioning computer you will never know my thoughts. If I had your cell # I'm not sure I would call you. I hate calling you at your work. 
So, if you do get this, please tell me to stop writing or not. I am a female. I have been pestered by men my entire life. I would hate to be that person in your life. That would make me feel terrible. But if you want to hang with me for a night I definitely do with you. I think you're great but I also feel you may not want to hurt me when I call you. If you feel this way, just write it in an email and say it does not work for you. This is really okay and I would feel badly if you feel guilty saying this. As I have said, if you want to focus only on your relationship w/ D or you simply do not want to see me, you can tell me anything you want that translates into we cannot see each other. 
If you do want to I will find a place that is quiet or you can near the ocean. I guess I go to M Wed. or Thurs. as Fri. is the 10th. 
I really hope you get this. I am deleting it after I send it. I don't have my self phone (I left it at a party and it had no charge) so you can email me. Please be brief if you do write. In fact, you can say no or yes or give me your phone number. My husband and I are not secretive and he can see my email stuff, but I will check it during the day tomorrow more frequently than usual and he will not see it. 
J, I feel kind of like an idiot writing you b/c I have no idea what you think of me. I hope I haven't been so outrageous. As I have written to you (which you may have never seen) having lived in N for so long it is easy to be really open and state things in a way that push away the fog that complicates language. 
And yes, I would be very happy to lie next to your beautiful body. 

TAKE NOTE OF DELETION, ITS TOO BAD TECHNOLOGY PREVENTED THIS.


----------



## BrokenTrust (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW, that email reads very very close to the first email that I found that my wife had written to one of our friends. The internet is a wondeful place, unfortunatly it makes it very easy to do things you wouldn't have have other wise done.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Broken,

The affair is like drinking and driving.

I know its illegal.
I want to follow the law.

Now the reality.

Bartender another
I feel good.

Marriage:

I know its wrong.
I want to follow my vows and love of spouse.

Lover please make me whole.
Serve me sex.

Sound familiar, been 20 yrs studying this perhaps should author a against the grain book.


----------

